# What were they thinking???



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.cectekscandinavia.se/en/img_gladiator.html
Not sure if you guys have seen this thing but this is the ugliest 4 wheeler I have ever seen!


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

It looks like they took abit of every quad ever produced and styled one


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hell look at the kingcobra on that site, it looks like a cross between a rene and a grizz. these ppl need to go back 2 the drawing board lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

reminds me of the front of a new dodge


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

To me it is just a knock off canam renlander with the lights like a renny kinda and body of a outty


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah but remember, these are the people that make the Volvo. Ugly..but tough and nice ride.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

u cant go by that. look at honda for instance. honda has made great atvs cars etc, but how many of yall would buy thier truck, or hell a car by kawi lol. stick to what u know and leave the rest to the others


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

That looks like a joint product to me. A rebranded can am


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

^ thats just wrong! :nutkick:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh come on, it's not that bad 

but....even my stock Cat has more ground clearance and the plastic pieces look like they are in big sections that will need to be replaced frequently.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It is ugly. But you can definately tell they are copying Can-Am.


----------

